# Sequential Turbo Kit questions



## NotMyZ (Dec 1, 2004)

just wondering if anyones ever heard of a sequential turbo kit for a 350Z. 
everything i do is just for the track but its still a daily driver.
we thought about twin turbo but the lag would kill us in the quarter, so then we thought about the supercharger but we might not get the gains we want out of that
havent found anything on a sequential turbo because my connection sucks horribly.
any input would be great thx
Yaterz


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

NotMyZ said:


> just wondering if anyones ever heard of a sequential turbo kit for a 350Z.
> everything i do is just for the track but its still a daily driver.
> we thought about twin turbo but the lag would kill us in the quarter, so then we thought about the supercharger but we might not get the gains we want out of that
> havent found anything on a sequential turbo because my connection sucks horribly.
> ...


A sequential turbo setup will not stop you from having turbo lag. The way to miniumize lag is to choose the right size turbo for your needs.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

with 3.5L worth of displacement, you can size the turbos to make 500whp and still have very little lag. There are a few dyno charts of the Greddy TT setup and it makes power very early in the rev range.

I've heard the JWT kit that's coming out almost builds positive pressure from just blipping the throttle. Ball bearing turbos are nice 

Here's one dyno chart from the APS system at 9.2 psi.
http://www.airpowersystems.com.au/350z/350z.htm
I was just reading some more on this setup, and apparently those turbos will flow 80lbs/min, or enough air for around 800hp. So with even smaller turbos, you could get even better boost response. I think the JWT kit turbos are good for around 530hp and the Greddy is around there too. So I'd guess those kits would make more power down low.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

non seq tt's are easier to play with and they have proven themselves over and over again in the 1/4 mile. most drag skylines/supras run non-seq tt set-up.

you dont like lag?? compound turbo set up


----------



## FSU_Z33 (Jan 12, 2005)

If you're buying two turbos set then up as twin. If you don't fall for 'the bigger, the better' BS then lag won't be a problem.
APS is developing a single turbo setup fot the Z33, but I don't think they've released it yet.


----------

